# Авиация > Современность >  Маневры авианосца "Кузнецов" в Средиземном море

## Геннадий

Вот увидел тут сообщение, что Греция разрешила полеты недалеко от себя самолетам с "Кузнецова". Хотелось бы узнать, а сколько вообще сейчас летчиков в ВМФ (или к чему там относится палубная авиация на Кузнецове), кто может без риска себе и окружающим сесть на палубу?

Лет 8-10 назад писали, что их было человек 5 на все ВВС. Практически все - испытатели, герои России.

----------


## An-Z

:Biggrin: 
Если учесть что полёты и посадки с палубы всегда содержат элемент риска и учитывать Ваши критерии, то таковых лётчиков не существует...
а вообще допущенных к выполнению полётов "с палубы" лётчиков достаточно, во всяком случае для выполнения задач боевой подготовки и прочая..

----------


## Nazar

> Лет 8-10 назад писали, что их было человек 5 на все ВВС. Практически все - испытатели, герои России.


Это в каком издании такое писали ? В нью Васюковском ? Как было 10 лет назад две эскадрилии , так и сейчас .
А вообще Андрей правильно сказал.

----------


## Chizh

А сколько и какие самолеты находятся на Кузе в этом походе?

----------


## Морячок

МОСКВА, 7 янв - РИА Новости. Пожар произошел во вторник вечером на тяжелом авианесущем крейсере Северного флота "Адмирал Кузнецов", который находится на учениях в Средиземном море, погиб один матрос, сообщил в среду РИА Новости источник в Минобороны России.

"На крейсере произошел пожар, погиб один член экипажа корабля. Другие обстоятельства происшедшего выясняются", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Российские боевые корабли корабельной авианосной группы, в состав которой входит "Адмирал Кузнецов", в начале января выполняют задачи в Средиземном море, а в настоящий момент находятся с визитом в Турции.

http://www.rian.ru/incidents/20090107/158705924.html

По информации МО - «вечером 6 января в 20.00 мск на крейсере «Адмирал Кузнецов» при отработке полетов палубной авиации возник пожар, к сожалению, при тушении пожара один матрос срочной службы погиб».
Что там случилось, не в курсе никто?

----------


## Морячок

В котельном отделении пожар. 
Блин, эти КТУ на "Кузнецове"... Впрочем, на всех советских авианосцах с ними были проблемы - я-то надеялся, что в тот "долгосрочный ремонт" их выкинули нахрен :(

----------


## Mad_cat

Что значит выкинули, а на чем же ему ходить?
Оф версия - пожар в проводке.

PS Странно, что нет фотографий, он ведь по Сердиземке катается :Rolleyes:

----------


## Морячок

"выкинули" - синоним "заменили", в данном контексте. Извиняюсь за неточную фразу.
Серия КТУ, что применялась на всех советских авианосцах, имела (имеет) серьезные конструктивные "косяки", о необходимости их замены "разговоры говорят" еще с конца 70-х годов... Я тогда еще зеленым студентом был.

----------


## Mad_cat

А, да, даже я слышал. Доходила инфа, что меняли паропроводу, которые вечно текли и заливали КТУ. Не представляю, можно ли вообще заменить КТУ, не разрезая корпус?

----------


## Морячок

Принципиально - возможно. 
Разбираются палубы над котельными отделениями и производится замена агрегатов.

----------


## Mad_cat

Последние годы ходят упорные слухи о грядущем капитальном ремонте Кузи, может тма будут и КТУ менять. Но вот на что менять? Не думаю, что за последние 20 лет наша промышленность сделала шаги в этом направлении...

----------


## Морячок

Вот чего не знаю - того не знаю. Всё-таки, я "приборист", и с отделения ССУ знакомых почти не было. Надо поспрашивать... 
Могу только предположить - мож, по лицензии что соорудят, всё-таки, под санкции КОКОМ теперь не подпадаем. Какие-нибудь Babcock...

----------


## Геннадий

> Последние годы ходят упорные слухи о грядущем капитальном ремонте Кузи, может тма будут и КТУ менять. Но вот на что менять? Не думаю, что за последние 20 лет наша промышленность сделала шаги в этом направлении...


Брежнев/Тбилиси/Кузнецов встал на 1-й капремонт через 3 года, после ввода в состав флота. Причем, первые несколько лет, пока он стоял, соляру списывали, как будто он идет на своих 30-ти узлах полным ходом днем и ночью... Потом, правда, несколько человек посадили из того порта. Интересно, куда шла вся эта соляра...

----------


## Геннадий

> А сколько и какие самолеты находятся на Кузе в этом походе?


Я в разных изданиях встречал абсолютно разные данные даже по Су-30 (33). Где-то пишут 26 шт, где-то - 36. Чему верить? Расскажите.
Или же они писали 26 из расчета, что еще 10 будет так и не дошедших до флота Яков (1)41?

----------


## Геннадий

> Это в каком издании такое писали ? В нью Васюковском ? Как было 10 лет назад две эскадрилии , так и сейчас .
> А вообще Андрей правильно сказал.


Город, где я живу, раньше вызывал нездоровые реплики со стороны пользователей сайта. 
Чтобы успокоить народ, выбрал себе новый из романа, который мне очень нравится. Опять какие-то нападки. А чем вам "12 стульев"-то не угодил? Межпланетный Шахматный Конгресс? Конгениально, не правда ли?

----------


## Pilot

> А сколько и какие самолеты находятся на Кузе в этом походе?


вроде должно было быть 12 + 2

----------


## Nazar

> Брежнев/Тбилиси/Кузнецов встал на 1-й капремонт через 3 года, после ввода в состав флота. Причем, первые несколько лет, пока он стоял, соляру списывали, как будто он идет на своих 30-ти узлах полным ходом днем и ночью... Потом, правда, несколько человек посадили из того порта. Интересно, куда шла вся эта соляра...


Вот опять Вы слышали звон , а откуда он , спросить не догадались . Я жил в Североморске во время нахождения Кузнецова на СФ , с момента как его ввели в состав флота и в самом конце 91 года он прибыл в Кольский залив .
Зимой 94года в течении двух месяцев был плановый ремонт котлов , а не капремонт , весной 95го он уже стоял на траверзе Североморска и в начале лета ( по погоде ) , возобновились полеты , зимой этого же года он в поход ушел . 
Так где он первые несколько лет с 94 года стоял и какое отношение человеки из порта ( гражданские ) , имели отношение к соляре ?
На этом форуме , кто-то уже рассасывал эту тему ( вот только не помню кто ) и утверждал , что посадили командира корабля и зама командущего по МТО , чушь , а ноги у этой истории растут из совсем другой задницы.

----------


## AC

*Погорел он там слегка, на маневрах то:*

Причиной пожара на тяжелом авианесущем крейсере Северного флота "Адмирал Кузнецов", который находится на учениях в Средиземном море, стало короткое замыкание электропроводки.
"Пожар на крейсере возник во время его стоянки на рейде", - сообщил РИА Новости источник в российском оборонном ведомстве. Возгорание началось в одном из помещений авианосца. "По предварительным данным, причиной пожара стало короткое замыкание электропроводки. Данное происшествие никак не повлияло на техническое состояние корабля", - рассказал источник в Минобороны.
Как сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" источник в российском военном ведомстве, пожар продолжался около двух часов. При тушении пожара погиб матрос срочной службы. "Сейчас по решению командира корабля выясняются причины пожара в машинном отделении крейсера, который длился около двух часов и был потушен противопожарной службой корабля. К сожалению, в ходе тушения пожара от едкого дыма в машинном отделении задохнулся матрос срочной службы Дмитрий Сычев, призванный в мае 2008 года Марининским военкоматом Кемеровской области", - рассказал собеседник агентства.
В настоящее время российская корабельная авианесущая группа в составе тяжелого крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов", большого противолодочного корабля "Адмирал Левченко", спасательного буксира "Николай Чикер" и судна обеспечения "Сергей Орлов" движется заданным курсом в юго-восточной части Средиземного моря.
http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=239782&browser=ff

----------


## Геннадий

> Вот опять Вы слышали звон , а откуда он , спросить не догадались . Я жил в Североморске во время нахождения Кузнецова на СФ , с момента как его ввели в состав флота и в самом конце 91 года он прибыл в Кольский залив .
> Зимой 94года в течении двух месяцев был плановый ремонт котлов , а не капремонт , весной 95го он уже стоял на траверзе Североморска и в начале лета ( по погоде ) , возобновились полеты , зимой этого же года он в поход ушел . 
> Так где он первые несколько лет с 94 года стоял и какое отношение человеки из порта ( гражданские ) , имели отношение к соляре ?
> На этом форуме , кто-то уже рассасывал эту тему ( вот только не помню кто ) и утверждал , что посадили командира корабля и зама командущего по МТО , чушь , а ноги у этой истории растут из совсем другой задницы.


Неужели достаточно жить в каком-то городе, чтобы иметь полную инфу о все кораблях, танках и т.д., которые там стоят? Какой из них котлы ремонтирует, какой еще что-то. У России несколько крупных военных портов, не считая мелких. Военная техника, как правило, стоит не на глазах у населения. 
Я написал о том, что читал в газетах когда-то давно. Хотя...газеты тоже могут врать. Ведь они, как и другие СМИ, кому-то принадлежат. Вот сейчас историю с газом СМИ разных стран преподносят абсолютно по-разному. СМИ Украины, например, дают информацию обратную той, какой напичканы все русские СМИ. Как говорили в "секретных материалах", истина "где-то там"

----------


## Геннадий

> вроде должно было быть 12 + 2


Нашел в интернете. Из статьи от февраля 2004 г.

Единственный смысл существования "Кузнецова" - сохранение основного национального достояния в этой области, то есть палубных летчиков. Но содержать "Кузнецова" ради летчиков - это непозволительная роскошь", - сказал Пухов.

По данным руководителя Центра, в России осталось всего 12 летчиков палубной авиации, и обучать новых было бы выгоднее за границей - на украинском аэродроме в Саках или на проданном недавно Индии авианосце "Адмирал Горшков". По мнению Пухова, если продать "Кузнецова", наладить обучение можно в ближайшие годы, так как "Горшков" требует четырехлетнего ремонта. По мнению эксперта, в ближайшие 15 лет о российских авианосцах стоит забыть.

Получается такая математика.
Один летчик, например, женится, второй - в отпуске, третий вчера сильно праздновал день рождения любимой тещи, четвертый - еще чего нибудь. В результате - на 40% снижена боевая авиамощь Кузи. Если не считать Кинжалы и др. ракетные комплексы. 
Летчики же не могут сидеть на Кузе 24/7/365.

----------


## Avia M

> *Источник оценил ущерб «Адмирала Кузнецова» от пожара в 95 млрд рублей*


Ущерб от пожара на единственном в РФ авианосце "Адмирал Кузнецов" будет оценен в конце первого квартала следующего года, сроки ремонта сдвигать не планируется. Об этом в интервью газете "Известия" рассказал глава Минпромторга РФ Денис Мантуров.

Прислушиваются... :Smile:

----------


## Lexa80

Возвращение ТАВКР "Кузнецов" в строй будет в лучшем случае в 2022г. а может и в 2023г. 
https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5761405.html
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3977608.html

----------


## cobra_73

> Возвращение ТАВКР "Кузнецов" в строй будет в лучшем случае в 2022г. а может и в 2023г. 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5761405.html
> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3977608.html


А может и в 25-м, а скорее всего в 30-м.  :Wink: 
Потому и хотят выпихнуть Калинин из бассейна чтобы притащить туда Кузнецов. Банально валолинии с винтами по другому не смонтировать

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал Кузнецов" готовят к окраске

Центр судоремонта "Звездочка" продолжает выполнение работ в рамках госконтракта на восстановление технической готовности с отдельными модернизационными работами тяжёлого авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов". 30 апреля "Звездочка" объявила запрос предложений на выполнение работ по окраске корабля.

Согласно данным ЕИС в сфере закупок победителю процедуры предстоит провести очистку надстройки и окраску корпуса с выполнением сопутствующих работ по закупке материалов. Стоимость работ оценивается в 252 477 971,80 рубля

Как следует из технического задания, выполнение работ разбито на три этапа. Завершение работ запланировано до 31 августа 2022 года.

Напомним, в настоящее время тяжёлый авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал Кузнецов" находится на 35 СРЗ в Мурманске. Выход из ремонта единственного российского авианосца запланирован на 2022 год._
Авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал Кузнецов" готовят к окраске

Вот мне интересно, как без дока красить-то планируют?

----------


## cobra_73

Я думаю по старой военно-морской традиции отремонтируют, покрасят а потом естественно спишут.

А по вашему вопросу, так в доке красят только подводную часть, для покраски надводного борта и надстроек док не требуется....

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

> Вот мне интересно, как без дока красить-то планируют?


"Тёрки" возникли...

Между заказчиком и строителем дока для ремонта единственного в России авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов» возник конфликт. Стороны взаимно обвиняют друг друга в затягивании проекта

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/business/21/05/20...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "Тёрки" возникли...
> 
> Между заказчиком и строителем дока для ремонта единственного в России авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов» возник конфликт. Стороны взаимно обвиняют друг друга в затягивании проекта
> 
> Подробнее на РБК:
> https://www.rbc.ru/business/21/05/20...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Сейчас уже пишут, что ОСК расторгли контракт и ищут нового подрядчика

----------


## Avia M

Понятно. Затягивается ремонт...

----------


## stream

> Сейчас уже пишут, что ОСК расторгли контракт и ищут нового подрядчика


https://iz.ru/1013841/2020-05-21/osk...ndex.ru%2Fnews 

ОСК расторгла контракт по модернизации авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов»

----------


## Pilot

> https://iz.ru/1013841/2020-05-21/osk...ndex.ru%2Fnews 
> 
> ОСК расторгла контракт по модернизации авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов»


Это не про корабль, а про док!!! Балбесы

----------


## Fencer

Авианосцы - на конвейер https://aviaforum.ams3.cdn.digitaloc...2f83f8e241.pdf

----------


## Avia M

> Понятно. Затягивается ремонт...


"На сегодняшний день мы посчитали, сколько будет стоить восстановление. Общий бюджет находится в диапазоне 300-350 млн рублей. Нам повезло, что пожар не затронул что-то существенное на корабле и нет оснований полагать, что именно это событие как-то повлияет на завершение ремонта "Адмирала Кузнецова", - сообщил Рахманов.

Он отметил, что в настоящее время на "Адмирале Кузнецове" развернуты интенсивные работы, докование корабля, как и планировалось, должно состояться летом 2021 года. Передача корабля ВМФ России по-прежнему запланирована на 2022 год.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/9266899...medium=desktop

----------


## Polikarpoff

_МОСКВА, 4 декабря. /ТАСС/. Тяжелый авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал Флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" выйдет на испытания в 2022 году. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в кораблестроительной отрасли в связи с отмечаемой сегодня 35-й годовщиной со дня спуска авианосца на воду.

"Летом следующего года "Адмирал Кузнецов" должен во второй раз встать в док, а в 2022 году выйти на ходовые испытания", - отметил он.

Собеседник агентства напомнил, что весной 2018 года Центр судоремонта (ЦС) "Звездочка" (входит в Объединенную судостроительную корпорацию) приступил к выполнению ремонтных работ на "Адмирале Кузнецове". "Сегодня восстановление технической готовности корабля находится в середине запланированного генеральным графиком срока", - отметил он. Выполнение контракта - крупнейшего на сегодня для "Звездочки" - "позволит продлить срок службы корабля на 5 лет". Основные работы выполняет один из филиалов ЦС, на базе которого крейсер в течение многих лет проходил ремонт, сервисное обслуживание, а 25-й причал этого завода был для него основным пунктом базирования.

В пресс-службе "Звездочки" не стали комментировать изложенную выше информацию.

По данным источника, в рамках восстановления технической готовности и выполнения отдельных модернизационных работ согласно контракту предусмотрена замена главных котлов корабля, ремонт главных турбозубчатых агрегатов и винто-рулевой группы, газотурбо- и дизельгенераторов, обновление радиоэлектронного вооружения и авиатехнических средств, "в контракте прописана, кроме того, установка нового комплекса вооружения". Параллельно был завершен первый этап докового ремонта корабля.

О текущих операциях
По оценке источника, "центральной темой дня насущного для участников ремонта стал монтаж четырех новых котлов кормовой котельной крейсера (агрегатная замена в носовой котельной осуществлена ранее), на все отводится полгода".

Из-за предстоящих модернизационных работ и работ по переформированию боевых постов большие объемы отведены на подготовку фундаментов под новое оборудование, монтаж которого в генеральном графике запланирован на 2021 год.

"Благодаря стабильному финансированию со стороны заказчика "Звездочка" без срывов авансирует подрядчиков и поставщиков", - сказал источник.

Ранее СМИ сообщили, что ремонт "Адмирала Кузнецова" сопровождался двумя ЧП. Речь шла о затонувшем плавучем доке ПД-50 и пожаре в помещениях одного из энергоотсеков корабля. По заявлениям официальных лиц, они не стали критическими.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10167613_

----------


## Polikarpoff

_МОСКВА, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. В Главном штабе Военно-морского флота (ВМФ) России хотят ускорить выход авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" на испытания после ремонта и модернизации. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник, близкий к Главкомату ВМФ.

"11 декабря на совещании в Главкомате ВМФ обсуждались вопросы подготовки летчиков палубной авиации. Были рассмотрены предложения, призванные ускорить выход из ремонта авианосца", - сказал собеседник агентства.

В пресс-службе Центра судоремонта (ЦС) "Звездочка" не стали комментировать ТАСС эту информацию.

Весной 2018 года ЦС "Звездочка" (входит в Объединенную судостроительную корпорацию) приступил к выполнению ремонтных работ на "Адмирале Кузнецове". "Сегодня восстановление технической готовности корабля находится в середине запланированного генеральным графиком срока", - отметил источник в кораблестроительной отрасли. Ремонт "Адмирала Кузнецова" сопровождался двумя ЧП. Речь шла о затонувшем плавучем доке ПД-50, на котором корабль проходил первое докование, и пожаре в помещениях одного из энергоотсеков корабля. По заявлениям официальных лиц, они не стали критическими.

4 декабря источник в кораблестроительной отрасли сообщил ТАСС, что тяжелый авианесущий крейсер "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов" выйдет на испытания в 2022 году. В тот день отмечалось 35 лет со дня спуска авианосца на воду.

Тяжелый авианесущий крейсер проекта 11435 "Адмирал Кузнецов" - крупнейший корабль ВМФ России и единственный в составе ВМФ РФ авианосец, способный нести до 50 вертолетов и самолетов горизонтального взлета и посадки. Также вооружен противокорабельными и зенитными ракетными комплексами, артиллерийскими установками. Его полное водоизмещение достигает 59,1 тыс. т, наибольшая длина - 306 м. Он способен развивать скорость 29 узлов. В состав Северного флота он вошел в начале 1991 года. В 2016 году состоялось первое боевое применение корабля в Средиземном море, где его истребители наносили удары по террористам в Сирии _ 
https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/10242999

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

"Адмирал Кузнецов" на ремонте. Зима 2020 - 2021 гг.
   
Источник - на фото.

----------


## Let_nab

Этот единственный авианосец России "Адмирал Кузнецов" уже как только не опускали... Очередное унижение адмирала - его опять обокрали!
Хотя сейчас такое унижение в России повсюду - куда не ткнись! 
Ждём фотографии мешков с баблом в квартирах-домах российских чинуш. Хотя..., уже эти фото и их рожи - насточертели.

----------


## Let_nab

Рахманов Алексей Львович
Должность: Председатель Правления, генеральный директор АО «Объединенная судостроительная корпорация». Один из успешных менагеров Путина. Закончил в 2003 году Школу бизнеса университета Чикаго (специальность - мастер делового администрирования).

----------


## Avia M

> "Есть разные оценки. Нам представлена такая: головной авианосец – около 500 миллиардов рублей"


https://ria.ru/20210518/avianosets-1...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> https://ria.ru/20210518/avianosets-1...medium=desktop


Там есть ещё про УДК, плавдок  и палубники) 

Текст познавательного интервью :

https://ria.ru/20210518/pospelov-1732345158.html


"..во второй части интервью корреспондентам РИА Новости Дмитрию Струговцу и Денису Кайырану рассказал член коллегии Военно-промышленной комиссии Российской Федерации, член Морской коллегии при Правительстве Российской Федерации Владимир Поспелов.

- Есть ли в новой ГПВ место авианосцам?

– В ближайшее время в рамках подготовки новой ГПВ необходимо оценить целесообразность создания авианосцев и их стоимость. По идее, для ВМФ нужно три таких корабля – головной и два серийных.
Аванпроект авианосца есть. Ядерные энергетические установки необходимой мощности, которые обеспечат соответствующую скорость, тоже есть. Но несколько основных элементов будущего авианосца требуется довести до ума, в том числе, системы взлета и посадки летательных аппаратов.
Кроме того, мы должны создать перспективный палубный корабельный истребитель, способный нести необходимое количество вооружения.

Должен быть определен головной завод-строитель. На данный момент ни один из заводов, кроме, может быть, в будущем завода "Звезда" в Большом Камне, не способен строить корабли такого водоизмещения. Теоретически, при реконструкции за работу мог бы взяться еще "Севмаш", но он загружен программой строительства атомных подводных лодок. А рисковать провалом той или другой программы не хотелось бы.
По мнению специалистов, такой крупный проект нужно реализовывать в рамках отдельной госпрограммы. Если строительство авианосца внести в программу вооружений, финансирование этой строки может "съесть" все остальные флотские направления

– В какую сумму может обойтись авианосец?

– Есть разные оценки. Нам представлена такая: головной авианосец – около 500 миллиардов рублей. Но это лукавая цифра. Когда мы начинаем строить такой масштабный корабль, а он должен быть не менее 70-80 тысяч тонн водоизмещения, то можем войти в программу с одной цифрой, а через 10 лет получить другую. Все риски должны быть учтены на этапе планирования, до принятия решения. Мы можем ошибиться на 10-20%, но не в разы. Иначе уйдем в долгострой на многие годы.
Пока все упирается в цену вопроса, которая, повторюсь, начинается от 500 миллиардов рублей за один авианосец, а на чем можем остановиться, даже трудно представить. Для принятия решения нужен глубокий анализ всех вариантов, научно-технический задел по основным корабельным комплексам и перспективному палубному истребителю.
Мы знаем, сколько стоят корабли такого класса в Америке, в Англии и Франции. Считаем, что у нас он должен быть дешевле. Как минимум потому, что не ставим перед собой задачу выйти на аналог американского – 110 тысяч тонн водоизмещения, авиакрыло более 100 летательных аппаратов с учетом беспилотников.
– Понадобится ли для нового авианосца создание ядерных установок нового поколения?

– Не думаю. У нас есть научно-технический задел по корабельным ядерным реакторам и системам электродвижения корабля.

– Вы сказали о перспективном палубном истребителе. Если это не МиГ-29К и не Су-33, то что?
– Это должны сказать нам специалисты по авиации. За базу может быть взят Су-57, но конструкторам придется все пересчитать под базирование самолета на корабле. В первую очередь, это складывающееся крыло, элементы, связанные с тормозными устройствами, потому что обычный самолет не сможет воспринимать динамические нагрузки, связанные с зацепом при посадке за крюк.

– Какое авиакрыло должно на нем базироваться?
– Авиакрыло будет значительно увеличено по сравнению с "Адмиралом Кузнецовым", включая появление беспилотных летательных аппаратов.
– Если будет принято решение о строительстве авианосца, сколько лет необходимо?
– Минимум 10 лет при наличии научно-технического задела по самолету и готовности судостроительной верфи.
– Кстати, об авианосцах. Что известно о судьбе плавучего дока ПД-50, затонувшего во время вывода авианесущего крейсера "Адмирал Кузнецов"? Будет ли он поднят со дна и восстановлен или утилизирован, или же так и останется лежать там, где находится сейчас?
– По мнению большинства специалистов, док необходимо поднимать. Как минимум с точки зрения экологии. Во-вторых, он затонул в "яме" (место с углубленным дном – ред.), а у нас "ям" не так много. Необходимо найти источники финансирования на подъем ПД-50. Восстановление его невозможно.
– В июне 2020 года состоялась закладка двух первых универсальных десантных кораблей. Сначала сообщалось, что его водоизмещение составит 29 тысяч тонн, потом оно возросло до 40. Из-за чего это произошло?
– Эта история началась с попытки купить французские "Мистрали". Бюджетные деньги были запланированы, гарантии исполнения контракта от руководства Франции получены. Причем, французы преподносили это как спасение русскими судостроительного завода в Сен-Лазаре. Но наступил 2014 год, и нас просто кинули. Так появилась задача самостоятельно построить корабли подобного класса.

УДК заложены, идет доработка рабочей конструкторской документации, уточняется тактико-техническое задание, параллельно ведется строительство. При формировании технического задания водоизмещение было определено в объемах около 30 тысяч тонн. Но когда пошла конкретная проработка, у флота появились идеи установки на УДК дополнительных корабельных комплексов, наличие которых привело в итоге к росту водоизмещения. Понятно, что если резко увеличить водоизмещение, то цена вопроса будет другая, и годы сдачи отодвинутся. Но если государственный заказчик считает, что нужны корабли такого класса, что для них есть задачи, значит, будем их строить. Напомню, у Китая есть универсальные десантные корабли водоизмещением и 20, и 40 тысяч тонн. Чем хороши такие корабли? Они, и это заложено в их название, универсальны. Их можно использовать непосредственно как десантные корабли и как штабной корабль для обеспечения действий оперативных соединений в дальней морской зоне, и как плавучий госпиталь, и для решения ряда других задач. В мирное время они могут быть востребованы во время стихийных бедствий в прибрежных районах.
Набор вооружения у УДК минимален, поэтому ему понадобится определенная защита, то есть он будет действовать в составе группировки. Сам он будет нести летательные аппараты, включая беспилотники, десантную технику, современные высадочные средства. Не могу давать комментарии, сколько и какой он будет нести техники... ".

----------


## Avia M

> ускорить выход из ремонта авианосца"


авианосец в июне-июле 2023 года после завершения ремонта выйдет в море на испытания, которые продлятся около года...

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11730349

"Ускорили". :Confused:

----------


## Polikarpoff

*Ремонт российского «Адмирала Кузнецова» сдвинули на год из-за погоды*

Ремонт единственного российского авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов» сдвинули на один год, сообщает РИА Новости, ссылаясь на близкий к оборонно-промышленному комплексу источник.

«Готовность к докованию будет обеспечена к концу текущего года. Но с учетом погодных условий докование произойдет скорее всего в теплое время следующего года», — сказал собеседник.

Аналогичное сообщил источник ТАСС. «Если говорить о процедуре, выполнено бетонирование первой закладки под стапельную плиту. Где-то вяжется арматура, ставятся сваи, опорные ящики», — добавил собеседник.

В июне американское издание 19FortyFive написало, что «Адмирал Кузнецов» находится в плохом состоянии. В публикации отмечалось, что капитальный ремонт и модернизация корабля начались еще в 2017 году, однако спустя почти половину десятилетия работы с ним не завершены. Издание уверяло, что Военно-морской флот (ВМФ) России получит «Адмирала Кузнецова» не в 2022-м, как планировалось ранее, а в 2023-м.

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/08/21/admiralkuznetsov/

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Предполагается, что авианосец встанет в доковый ремонт на 35-м судоремонтном заводе в апреле. Доковый ремонт продлится до сентября_
https://topwar.ru/193821-nazvany-sro...cov-v-dok.html

----------


## Pilot

Ох, не скоро он в море выйдет :(((

----------


## Polikarpoff

_«Закончили строительные работы, заполняем котлован. В апреле начнем докование "Кузнецова". Этот процесс продлится до сентября»,— сказал генеральный директор Объединенной судостроительной корпорации Алексей Рахманов «РИА Новости»._
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5293201

----------


## Fencer

Док для ремонта "Адмирала Кузнецова" готов к приему авианосца https://tass-ru.turbopages.org/tass....751f76835c7%5D

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://2022.f.a0z.ru/04/14-10669929-0tw3fglnbss81.jpg

----------


## Polikarpoff

_В ОСК определились со сроками постановки "Адмирала Кузнецова" в сухой док, корабль должен встать в док 15-17 мая, после чего два месяца уйдет на восстановление перемычки и откачку воды. Как ранее уже сообщалось, работы в доке с кораблем должны быть закончены до сентября, а сам крейсер выведен из дока до ледостава, иначе продолжение работ сдвинется на 2023 год. Сейчас док уже готов к приему корабля, временная перемычка демонтирована. Батопорт, призванный закрывать выход из дока, пока не готов и будет установлен только летом следующего года_
https://topwar.ru/196239-nazvany-nov...suhoj-dok.html
Новый сухой док (май 2022):

----------


## Polikarpoff

_МОСКВА, 20 мая - РИА Новости. Единственный в Военно-морском флоте РФ авианосец "Адмирал Кузнецов" встал в док на 35-м заводе в Североморске для проведения ремонта и модернизации, сообщил РИА Новости генеральный директор Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК) Алексей Рахманов.
"Операция по докованию "Кузнецова" завершена успешно", - сказал Рахманов. По его словам, данную операцию планировалось провести еще 14-15 мая. "Однако поднялся сильный ветер до 17 метров в секунду, поэтому решили операцию отложить до более благоприятной погоды", - пояснил глава ОСК._

https://ria.ru/20220520/avianosets-1789670433.html

----------


## Fencer

ОСК пообещала вернуть "Адмирала Кузнецова" флоту в начале 2024 года https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/6/14/244946/

----------


## Fencer

Для начала докового ремонта авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" осушили док 35-го СРЗ https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246227/

----------


## Red307

> Для начала докового ремонта авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" осушили док 35-го СРЗ https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246227/


Сдается мне, эта музыка будет вечной. 
Как на рубеже 80х-90х начинались долгострои, так потом и зависли где-то посередине..

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Для начала докового ремонта авианосца "Адмирал Кузнецов" осушили док 35-го СРЗ https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246227/



Док выглядит, мягко говоря, ужасно...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Док выглядит, мягко говоря, ужасно...


Трэш какой-то, его там еще и замуровали

----------


## Avia M

> Док выглядит, мягко говоря, ужасно...


https://ria.ru/20220808/kreyser-1807988669.html

----------


## Pilot

> Трэш какой-то, его там еще и замуровали


Ботапорт еще не готов, поэтому временное решение. Как Севмаш сделает, так и начнут доделывать док.

----------


## Fencer

Алексей Рахманов: после ремонта «Адмирал Кузнецов» прослужит не менее 25 лет https://aviation21.ru/aleksej-raxman...-menee-25-let/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/rednsz?z=photo-5124...4767&from=post

----------


## Polikarpoff

_Введенный в сухой док 35-го СРЗ в Мурманске в мае этого года ТАВКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" готовят к выводу, доковые работы на корабле практически завершены. В ближайшие дни док снова заполнят водой, уберут перемычку и выведут крейсер к достроечной стенке для продолжения работ. Окончание работ по графику запланировано на 2024 год._

https://topwar.ru/206912-avianesusch...murmanske.html

----------


## Fencer

> _Введенный в сухой док 35-го СРЗ в Мурманске в мае этого года ТАВКР "Адмирал Кузнецов" готовят к выводу, доковые работы на корабле практически завершены. В ближайшие дни док снова заполнят водой, уберут перемычку и выведут крейсер к достроечной стенке для продолжения работ. Окончание работ по графику запланировано на 2024 год._
> 
> https://topwar.ru/206912-avianesusch...murmanske.html


На 35-м СРЗ началась операция по выводу из дока авианосца «Адмирал Кузнецов» https://news.mail.ru/incident/54375372/?frommail=1

----------


## Fencer

На крейсере "Адмирал Кузнецов" произошел пожар https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/12/22/251716/

----------

